# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti

## veli

anas.jpg
Anadolu Selçukluları
سلجوقیان روم / Selcūkiyân-ı Rūm
السلاجقة الروم / al-Selācika el-Rūm
← 
1077-1308 →

→

Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti (1190)
Başkent Nikaia (İznik), İkonyum (Konya)
Dil(ler) Farsça, Türkçe
Din Sünni İslam
Yönetim Monarşi
Sultan 
- 1077-1086 Süleyman Şah
- 1303-1307 II. Mesud
Tarihi 
- Haçlılar'ın Nikaia işgali ve Dorileon Savaşı'nda yenilmesi 1097
- Miryokefelon Savaşı'nda Bizans'ları yenmesi 1176
- Keyhüsrev'in Nikaia İmparatorluğunca yenilerek öldürülmesi 1211
- Kösedağ Savaşı'nda Moğol İmparatorluğunca yenilmesi 1243
Türk tarihi

Ön Türkler[göster]
Bozkır imparatorlukları[göster]
Memlûkler / Türkmenler[göster]
Moğolların mirasçıları[göster]
Anadolu / Rumeli[göster]
Türk cumhuriyetleri[göster]


Moğol istilası öncesi
Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti, Rum Selçuklu Sultanlığı[1]Türkiye Selçuklu Devleti[2] ya da Konya Sultanlığı[kaynak belirtilmeli], (Arapça: السلاجقة الروم el-Salācika el-Rūm Farsça: سلجوقیان روم Selcūkiyân-i Rūm; Rum Selçukluları), Selçuklu Türklerinin Anadolu coğrafyasında kurmuş olduğu devlet.
Türklerin Anadoluya yerleşmesi 1071deki Malazgirt Savaşından sonra hızlandı. Selçuklu komutanı Kutalmışoğlu Süleyman Şah Anadoludaki fetihleri batıya yayarak 1075'te İzniki Bizanstan aldı ve burayı başkent yaparak bağımsızlığını ilan etti.[3] Böylece kurulan Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti, İlhanlıların son Anadolu Selçuklu sultanını tahttan indirdikleri 1308'e kadar varlığını sürdürdü.
Bizans'ın sınır komşusu olan Süleyman Şah bir süre sonra bu devletin içişlerine karışmaya başladı. 1078'de Büyük Selçuklu Sultanı Melikşah, Anadoluda ayrı bir devlet kuran I. Süleyman Şahın güçlenmesinden kaygı duymaya başladı. 1078'de ordusunu Süleyman Şah'ın üzerine gönderdi.Beklediği zaferi kazanamadı. Süleyman Şah, Bizans'taki taht kavgalarından yararlanarak sınırlarını genişletmeyi bırakmak zorunda kaldı. Daha sonra I. Süleyman Şah 1082'de Adana ve Tarsus kentleriyle birlikte bütün Kilikya topraklarına sahip oldu. 1084'te de Antakya'yı ele geçirdi.
Kutalmışoğlu Süleyman Şah 1086 yılında Antakya yakınlarında Suriye Selçuklu Devleti Sultanı Tutuş'la yaptığı savaşta yenilerek ölünce, Süleyman Şah'ın iki oğlu I. Kılıç Arslan ve Kulan Arslan Büyük Selçuklu Devleti Sultanı Melikşah'ın İsfahan'daki sarayına esir olarak gönderilmişti. Böylece Anadolu'da bir otorite yokluğu ortaya çıktı. Bu döneme Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin Fetret dönemi denilebilir. Bu otorite boşluğundan yararlanan İznik beyi Ebu'l-Kasım Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin yönetimini eline geçirdi. Kardeşi Ebu'l-Gazi Hasan Bey'le birlikte Marmara civarında Bizanslılarla savaşarak devletin sınırlarını genişletmeye başladı.
Anadolu'yu kendisine bağlayamayı uman Büyük Selçuklu Devleti hükümdarı Melikşah, Urfa emiri Bozan'ı Ebu'l-Kasım'ın üzerine yolladı. Emir Bozan İznik'i kuşattıysa da alamadı. Ancak Büyük Selçuklu Devleti'yle savaşmayı göze alamayan Ebu'l-Kasım kardeşini İznik'te bırakarak Melikşah'la anlaşmak üzere İsfahan'a hareket etti. Melikşah Ebu'l-Kasım'la anlaşmayı kabul etmedi. Ebu'l-Kasım İznik'e geri dönerken 1092 yılında yolda yakalanarak idam edildi. Ebu'l-Kasım'ın ölümünden sonra kardeşi Ebu'l-Gazi kısa bir süre daha İznik'i elinde tutmaya devam etti. Ancak Büyük Selçuklu Devleti sultanı Melikşah'ın ölümü üzerine Süleyman Şah'ın iki oğlu I. Kılıç Arslan ve Kulan Arslan İsfahan'da serbest bırakıldılar. Ebu'l-Gazi İznik'e 1092 yılı sonlarında ulaşan I. Kılıç Arslan'a hiç direnmeden yönetimi devretti. Böylece Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin yönetimi tekrar Kutalmışoğlu Süleyman Şah'ın hanedanına geri dönmüş oldu.
Konu başlıkları [gizle] 
1 Tarihi
1.1 Son parlak yılları
1.2 Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Dağılışı ve Yıkılışı
2 Devlet yapısı ve ordu
3 Toplumsal ve ekonomik yaşam
4 Mimari
5 Notlar
6 Kitaplar
7 Ayrıca bakınız
Tarihi [değiştir]



Selçukluda önemli sultanlar ve olayları
Büyük Selçuklu Sultanı Melikşah'ın ölümünden sonra I. Kılıç Arslan 1092'de Anadolu Selçuklu tahtına çıktı. I. Kılıç Arslan, İzmir yöresinde gittikçe güçlenen Türk beyi Çaka Bey'i ortadan kaldırdı. Haçlılar karşısında yenilgiye uğrayınca İzniki terk edip Anadolu içlerine çekilmek zorunda kaldı ve Konya'yı başkent yaptı. 1100'de Danişmendlilere yenilen Haçlılar ertesi yıl Anadolu'ya ikinci bir ordu gönderdiler. Anadolu beylikleriyle birlikte hareket , I. Kılıç Arslan'ın da Elbistan'ı alması iki devlet arasında savaşa yol açtı, artık Büyük Selçuklu tahtını isteyecek kadar güçlenmişti. Bu amaçla 1107'de Büyük Selçuklu yönetimindeki Musul üzerine sefere çıktı. Ama Habur Suyu kıyısında Büyük Selçuklu ordusuna yenildi ve atıyla ırmağı geçerken boğularak öldü. I. Kılıç Arslan ın ölümüyle Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin egemenliği sarsıldı. Anadoluda üstünlüğü Danişmendliler ele geçirdi.
Anadolu Selçuklu tahtı bir süre boş kaldıktan sonra, I. Kılıç Arslan'ın oğlu Şahin Şah 1110'da başa geçti. Ama kardeşi Rükneddin Mesud onun sultanlığını tanımadı ve Danişmendlilerin desteğiyle iktidarı ele geçirdi. I. Rükneddin Mesud, bir süre Danişmendlilerin denetimi altında kaldı. 1142'de Danişmendli Mehmed Beyin ölümünün ardından Anadolu Selçuklularının Anadolu'daki üstünlüğünü yeniden kurdu. Bizans ordusunu 1146'da Konya önlerinde yendi. Ertesi yıl II. Haçlı ordusunu Eskişehir yakınlarında bozguna uğrattı.
I. Rükneddin Mesud, geleneğe uyarak ülkesini üç oğlu arasında paylaştırdı ve II. Kılıç Arslan'ı veliaht ilan etti. I. Rükneddin Mesudun 1155te ölmesinin ardından oğulları arasında taht kavgaları başladı. Bu sırada Danişmendliler, Bizanslılar, Musul Atabeyi Nureddin Mahmud Zengi ve Ermeni Derebeyi Toros birleşerek Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'ne karşı harekete geçtiler. II. Kılıç Arslan devleti ayakta tutabilmek için önce Bizansla barış yapmanın yollarını aradı ve İstanbul'a giderek bir antlaşma yaptı. Daha sonra, amcası Şahin Şah ile Danişmendlilerin birleşik ordusunu yendi. 1175'te Danişmendlilerin egemenliğine son verdi.
Bir süre sonra II. Kılıç Arslan ile Bizans arasındaki barış bozuldu. Bunun üzerine Bizanslılar büyük bir orduyla Anadolu içlerine girdi. II. Kılıç Arslan 1176'da Sandıklı ile Dinar'ın doğusunda, Miryakefalon Savaşı'nda Bizans ordusunu pusuya düşürdü ve ağır bir yenilgiye uğrattı. Bu, Türklerin Anadoluda Bizans karşısında Malazgirt'ten sonraki en büyük zaferdi. Bu yenilginin ardından Bizans, Türkleri Anadolu'dan çıkarma umudunu tümüyle yitirdi.
II. Kılıç Arslan 1186'da ülkesini 11 oğlu arasında paylaştırdı. Ne var ki, daha kendisi hayattayken oğulları arasında veliahtlık mücadelesi başladı. 1192'de II. Kılıç Arslan'ın ölümünden sonra oğullarından I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev tahta çıktı. Ama 1196'da tahtını ağabeyi II. Süleyman Şah'a bırakmak zorunda kaldı. II. Süleyman Şah, Erzurum'u alarak Saltuklular'ın varlığına son verdi. 1204'te öldüğünde Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini yeniden eski gücüne ulaştırmıştı.
Son parlak yılları [değiştir]


1097 yılında Avrupa, Batı Anadolu'da Anadolu Selçukluları görülmektedir.
1205te I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev ikinci kez tahta çıktı. Karadeniz'deki ticaret yollarını kesen Trabzon İmparatorluğu üzerine bir sefer düzenleyerek bu yolu yeniden Türklere açtı. Daha sonra önemli dış ticaret limanı olan Antalya'yı topraklarına kattı. I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev, sultanın ülke topraklarını oğulları arasında paylaştırma geleneğine son vererek merkezi yönetimi güçlendirdi. Vilayetleri yönetmekle görevlendirilen şehzadeleri merkezi yönetime bağlı birer vali durumuna getirdi.
I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev 1211'de öldü ve yerine büyük oğlu I. İzzeddin Keykavus tahta çıktı. Önce kendisine karşı ayaklanan kardeşi Alaeddin Keykubadı etkisiz hale getiren I. İzzeddin Keykavus, böylece iktidarını sağlamlaştırdıktan sonra bütün dikkatini Anadolu'da ticaretin canlandırılmasına verdi. Kıbrıs Krallığıyla bir anlaşma yaparak iki ülke arasındaki ticareti serbest hale getirdi. Kuzey ticaret yolunu açmak için Sinop'u Trabzon İmparatorluğundan aldı. Daha sonra, güney ticaret yolunu engelleyen Ermeni derebeyinin üzerine yürüdü ve Ermenileri yenerek Suriye ticaret yolunu açtı. Böylece Anadolu, ticaret kervanlarının merkezi durumuna geldi.
1220'de Keykavus'un ölünce kardeşi I. Alaeddin Keykubad tahta çıktı. En ünlü Anadolu Selçuklu hükümdarlarından biri olan I. Alaeddin Keykubad, Akdeniz kıyısında önemli bir liman olan Kalonoros'u (bugünkü Alanya) aldı. Kendi adından dolayı daha sonra Alanya olarak anılan bu kentte bir tersane kurdurdu ve kentin kalesini yeniden yaptırdı. Tüccarların karada Ermenilerin, denizde Avrupalı korsanların saldırılarına uğraması üzerine İçel'den Antalya'ya kadar bütün kıyı şeridini topraklarına kattı. Moğolların Anadoluya girmesi tehlikesi karşısında 1226'da Eyyubilerle ilişkilerini geliştirdi. Bu arada Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğuyla ittifak kuran Harzemşahları 1230da Yassı Çemen Savaşında ağır bir yenilgiye uğrattı. Moğollara karşı komşu devletlerle bir birlik kuramayan I. Alaeddin Keykubad, 1233te Moğol kağanının egemenliğini tanımak zorunda kaldı.
Alaeddin Keykubad 1237de ölünce yerine oğlu II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev tahta çıktı. Ama devletin yönetimi fiilen vezir Sadeddin Köpek'in elindeydi. Moğolların önünden kaçarak Anadoluya sığınan göçebe Türkmenler Anadolu Selçuklu ülkesini tam bir kargaşaya sürükledi. Anadolu Selçuklu yönetimi bu kargaşayı önlemek için sert önlemlere başvurunca, Anadolu Selçuklu tarihinin en büyük ayaklanması patlak verdi. Baba İshak'ın önderliğindeki ayaklanmacılar başkent Konya üzerine yürüyünce II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev kenti terk etmek zorunda kaldı. Ama sonunda, 1240ta ayaklanma kanlı biçimde bastırıldı.
Baba İshak ayaklanmasının Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini iyice zayıflattığını gören Moğollar, fırsat bu fırsat deyip Anadoluyu işgal etmeye karar verdiler. Moğol orduları Doğu Anadoluya girerek önce Erzurumu işgal ettiler. Daha sonra, Selçuklu ordusu ve Moğol ordusu Sivasın doğusundaki Kösedağda karşı karşıya geldiler. II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrevin komutasındaki Selçuklu ordusu, Kösedağ Savaşında sayıca fazla olmasına rağmen, yanlış savaş taktikleri yüzünden ağır bir yenilgi aldı.
Moğollar bu savaştan sonra Erzincan, Sivas ve Kayseri gibi kentleri ele geçirdiler ve yağmaladılar. Sultan II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev Moğollarla anlaşma yaptı ve her yıl onlara vergi vermeyi kabul etti. Böylece, Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Moğollara bağlı bir devlet haline geldi.
Kösedağ Savaşından sonra Moğollar Anadoluda tam bir baskı kurdular. Koydukları ağır vergiler halkı zor durumda bıraktı. Moğol baskısının yanı sıra, artan Bizans saldırıları, siyasal cinayetler, doğal afetler ve salgın hastalıklar devleti büsbütün sarstı. Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti birkaç kez iki ve üçe bölündü.
Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin Dağılışı ve Yıkılışı [değiştir]
Moğolların baskısının iyice artması üzerine, Anadolu Selçukluları birkaç başarısız ayaklanma denemesine giriştiler. Hatta, bu ayaklanmalardan birinde Memlüklü Sultanı Baybarstan yardım istediler. Ordusu ile Anadoluya gelen Baybars 1277 yılında Elbistan ovasında Moğolları darmadağın etti. Ancak, Sultan Baybarsın ülkesine geri dönmesinden sonra, Moğolların intikamı acı oldu. Çok sayıda insanı acımasızca öldürdüler. Bundan sonra Anadolu tamamen Moğol egemenliğine girdi. Anadoluyu atadıkları valilerle yönettiler. 1308 yılında, son sultan II. Mesudun ölümünden sonra Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti yıkıldı.
Devlet yapısı ve ordu [değiştir]

Anadolu Selçuklularında devlet toprakları hanedanın ortak mülküydü. Sultan ülke topraklarını oğulları arasında paylaştırıyordu ve şehzadeler yönetimleri altındaki bölgelerde yarı bağımsız hareket ediyorlardı. Bu, Anadolu Selçuklu Devletindeki taht kavgalarının ve şehzadelerin ayaklanmalarının önemli nedenlerinden biriydi. I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev bu geleneğe son verdi ve merkezi yapıyı güçlendirdi. Sultan unvanıyla anılan Anadolu Selçuklu hükümdarları devletin ve ordunun başıydı. Merkezi devlet işleri Divan-ı Âli (Büyük Divan) adı verilen bir kurulda görüşülür ve karar bağlanırdı. Bu kurula vezirler başkanlık ederdi. Vezirden sonraki en yüksek devlet görevi, Niyabet-i saltanatlık makamıydı. Bu makama atanan saltanat naibi, yokluğunda sultana vekâlet ederdi. Öbür yüksek devlet görevlilerinden müstevfi, maliye işlerini yürütürdü. Pervane, divanın yaptığı atamalara ve dirliklerin (iktaların) dağıtım işlerine bakardı. Yazışmaları tuğracı yürütür, hukuk işlerine Emir-i dâd bakar ve askerlik işleriyle beylerbeyi ilgilenirdi. Askeri davalara ise Kadı-i leşker bakardı.
Vilayetlerin yönetiminden sorumlu kişiye subaşı denirdi. Bir tür vali sayılan subaşı, kentin düzenini sağlar ve bölgedeki askerlere komutanlık ederlerdi. Ayrıca melik denen şehzadelerin yönettiği vilayetler vardı. Melikler doğrudan sultana bağlıydılar ve vilayet merkezinde Büyük Divana benzer bir divan kurarlardı. Anadolu Selçukluları, Bizans sınırlarına bir tür sabit öncü kuvvet olarak Türkmen boylarını yerleştirmişlerdi. Bu boyların beyleri sınır bölgelerinde, uçbeyliği denen yarı bağımsız beylikler kurmuşlardı.
Anadolu Selçukluları'nda devletin malı olan topraklar üçe ayrılırdı. Bunlara dirlik, vakıf ve mülk denirdi. Sultan dirlikleri, kendisi için asker besleyip yetiştirmeleri karşılığında Türkmen beylerine ve komutanlarına verirdi. Mülk denen topraklar üstün hizmetlerde bulunanlara gene sultan tarafından verilirdi. Vakıf araziler ise, han, hamam, medrese gibi kurumların giderlerinin karşılanması için ayrılmış topraklardı.
Selçuklu ordusu asıl olarak, beylerinin komutasında savaşa katılan Türkmenlere dayanıyordu. Dirlik sahiplerinin kendilerine verilen topraklarda besledikleri tımarlı sipahiler ve kapıkulu askerleri, savaş zamanında ordunun önemli bir parçasıydı. Tımarlı sipahiler subaşıların buyruğunda savaşa katılırdı. Kapıkulu askerleri, devlet tarafından çocuk yaşta alınıp eğitilen Türkler ve Hıristiyanlardan oluşuyordu.
Toplumsal ve ekonomik yaşam [değiştir]

Anadolu Selçukluları döneminde ülkenin hemen her yerinde imarethaneler vardı. Buralarda yoksul halka, öğrencilere ve yolculara parasız yemek verilirdi. Başlıca eğitim kurumları medreselerdi. Başta Konya, Sivas, Tokat ve Amasya olmak üzere birçok kentte medreseler kurulmuştu. Darüşşifa denen hastaneler daha çok Divriği, Sivas, Tokat, Amasra, Kayseri, Konya ve Kastamonu gibi kent merkezlerinde yoğunlaşmışlardı. Kent ve kasabaları birbirine bağlayan yollar üzerinde han ve kervansaray denen konaklama yerleri vardı. Ulaşım ve ticaretin gelişmesine bağlı olarak bu tür konaklama yerlerinin sayısı gittikçe arttı. Bu kurumların giderleri vakıflarca karşılanırdı.
Anadolu Selçukluları ticarete ve yol güvenliğine büyük önem verdiler. Kervan yollarının güvenliğinin sağlanmasına bağlı olarak Anadolu'da ticaret çok gelişti. Karadeniz ve Akdeniz'deki limanlar önemli birer dış ticaret merkezi durumuna geldi. Ticareti güvence altına alan devlet, karada haydutların, denizde korsanların saldırısına uğrayarak malları yağmalanan tüccarların zararlarını karşılıyordu. Gerek yolculukları sırasında, gerekse kervansaray ve hanlarda konakladıklarında tüccar ve yolcuların güvenliği ve ihtiyaçları sağlanıyordu. Anadolu Selçuklularında özellikle dokumacılık çok gelişmişti. Ayrıca Anadolu'nun çeşitli bölgelerindeki demir, bakır, gümüş gibi madenler işletiliyordu.
Selçuklular Devletinde edebiyat ve düşüncede büyük gelişmeler oldu. Necmeddin İshak, Muhiddin Arabi, Sadreddin Konevi, Mevlana Celaleddin Rumi gibi bilgin ve yazarlar yetişti.
Mimari [değiştir]

Ana madde: Selçuklu mimarisi
Anadolu Selçukluları ülkenin pek çok yerinde cami, han, kervansaray, imaret, köprü, çeşme ve medreseler yaptırdılar. Beyşehir'deki Eşrefoğlu Camisi (1296), Anadolu Selçuklu mimarisinin özelliklerini taşıyan en önemli örneklerden biridir. Ağaç direkler üzerine kurulan, içi çini mozaik ve ağaç oyma işleriyle süslenen tip camilerin başka örnekleri de vardır.
Anadolu Selçuklu sultanları adına yapılan kervansaraylar "Sultan Han" ya da "Han" olarak adlandırılırdı. Bu dönemdeki dinsel yapılar genellikle küçük boyutlarda olmasına karşın, hanlar çok büyük boyutlu yapılardır. Bir bakıma sultanın ihtişamını yansıtırlar.
Anadolu Selçuklu mimarisinin günümüze kalan en önemli örnekleri arasında, Konya'da Alâeddin Camii, Karatay Medresesi, İnce Minareli Medrese, Niğde'de Alaeddin Camii, Ankara'da Aslanhane Camisi, Kayseri'de Huand Hatun Camii ve Külliyesi, Afyonkarahisar'da Ulucami, Erzurum'da Çifte Minareli Medrese, Sivas'da Gök Medrese, Buruciye Medresesi ve Çifte Minareli Medrese, Kırşehir'de Melik Gazi Kümbeti, Ahlat'da Ulu Kümbet ve Çifte Kümbetler ile Nevşehir'de (Tuzköy camii, Kızılkaya camii) ve diğer yapılar (Nevşehir Kalesi v.b.) gösterilebilir.
Notlar [değiştir]

^ Salih Özbaran, Bir Osmanlı kimliği: 14.-17. yüzyıllarda Rûm/Rûmi Aidiyet ve İmgeleri, Kitap Yayınevi, 2004, ISBN 9789758704798, p. 55.
^ Türk Tarih Kurumu Kitapları
^ Kılıç, İhsan; Nihat Koç,Ruhi Sarıkaya,Osman Karaaslan,Leyla Karabulut,Ahmet Balıbey (27 Ekim 2008). [www.final.com.tr Türkiye Selçuklu Devleti]. ss. 34-37. 1306-9756-0-3. Erişim tarihi: 2009-03-19.
Kitaplar [değiştir]

Fazlı Konuş, Selçuklular Bibliyografyası (Temel kaynakların Açıklaması ile Beraber), Konya 2006
"Tasvirlere Göre Anadolu Selçuklu Kıyafetleri", Özden Süslü, Atatürk Kültür Merkezi Yayını, Ankara, 1989
"Anadolu Selçuklu Mimari Süslemesi ve El Sanatları", Ülker Erginsoy, İş Bankası Kültür Yayınları, Ankara, 1988.

----------

